# não tem ponto sem dó



## mariasilvia

trata-se de uma frase isolada que a personagem de um romance fala junto com outras coisas num fluxo de consciencia:
"nao tem ponto sem dó".
parece ser um modo de dizer popular, mas poderia também referir-se a um provavel assalto de que a personagem foi vitima e que està contando no trecho.
grata pela ajuda


----------



## Alentugano

mariasilvia said:


> trata-se de uma frase isolada que a personagem de um romance fala junto com outras coisas num fluxo de consciencia:
> "nao tem ponto sem dó".
> parece ser um modo de dizer popular, mas poderia também referir-se a um provavel assalto de que a personagem foi vitima e que està contando no trecho.
> grata pela ajuda


 
Não seria "não tem ponto sem *n*ó"? O livro é de autor português ou brasileiro? Aqui costuma-se falar de alguém que "não dá ponto sem nó" quando queremos dizer que essa pessoa fez alguma coisa/ teve algum comportamento tendo por base uma intenção de obter uma vantagem ou benefício em troca. Pode ser uma pessoa calculista, que só pensa nos seus interesses pessoais e só ajuda alguém se souber que vai ganhar alguma coisa com isso. Sem mais contexto é difícil afirmar com certeza, mas o personagem pode ter querido dizer que nada acontece por acaso, há sempre uma intenção escondida por trás de uma acção ou comportamento, e daí "não há/tem ponto sem nó". Mas eu estou só adivinhando...


----------



## Carfer

Não será _'ponto sem nó'_?
'_Dó_' pode significar dor e '_ponto_' pode ser aquele com que se cozem as feridas, mas a ser assim, é uma frase muito estranha.

P.S. Cruzei-me com o Alentugano


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Não sei, mas estou acostumado com a expressão _X não dá ponto sem nó_. Se uma pessoa não dá ponto sem nó, trata-se de alguém que sempre faz tudo de forma proposital, com segundas intenções, ou que não faz um favor sequer sem receber outro em troca.


----------



## Vanda

Acredito que o autor estava fazendo uma paródia 'ao ponto sem nó'.

Maria Silvia, já temos caracteres acentuados com um só clique. Veja:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1655451


----------



## mariasilvia

Que bom, nem tinha reparado no painel das vogais com acento. Desculpem, espero de nunca mais fazer erros!
Obrigada pelas respostas, mas continuo na dúvida (


----------



## Carfer

mariasilvia said:


> Obrigada pelas respostas, mas continuo na dúvida (


 
Dê-nos mais contexto e certamente poderemos chegar a uma conclusão.


----------



## mariasilvia

trecho final do capítulo 7 que vocês acham aqui: http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/folha/ilustrada/ult90u58870.shtml

"O bibelô era uma caixinha de jóia de porcelana, em formato de chapéu, com lacinho e tudo, por causa disso... Três tiros. *Não tem ponto sem dó*. Terra não suja. O que suja é a calçada, todo mundo gospe e o cimento não chupa aquilo, não é verdade? Fica ali, seca e voa. A casa tá sim, trincada em muitos lugares, o velho... Bom, era uma coisa que ia indo, mas agora parou. 

Quanta novena jogada fora! Se não é a ponte pra enroscar, a enchente levava. Isso tudo é bobagem..."


----------



## Ariel Knightly

mariasilvia said:


> trecho final do capítulo 7 que vocês acham aqui: http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/folha/ilustrada/ult90u58870.shtml
> 
> "O bibelô era uma caixinha de jóia de porcelana, em formato de chapéu, com lacinho e tudo, por causa disso... Três tiros. *Não tem ponto sem dó*. Terra não suja. O que suja é a calçada, todo mundo *gospe *e o cimento não chupa aquilo, não é verdade? Fica ali, seca e voa. A casa tá sim, trincada em muitos lugares, o velho... Bom, era uma coisa que ia indo, mas agora parou.
> 
> Quanta novena jogada fora! Se não é a ponte pra enroscar, a enchente levava. Isso tudo é bobagem..."


Esse texto é meio sem nexo, o que dificulta tudo. Não sei se a idéia é não fazer sentido mesmo; não sei se esse _dó _e esse _gospe _são simplesmente erros de digitação; não sei se são as duas coisas. Quem é o autor?


----------



## GOODVIEW

Na minha concepção, em _gospe _há um erro de digitação mas em _não há_ _ponto sem dó,_ acho que o autor está usando uma metáfora. O estilo do texto é muito interessante, muito doido, e um tanto amargo. Eu interpreto como se na vida tudo, cada episódio, fosse dó, tristeza. Mas é só uma leitura subjetiva, como o é o texto...


----------



## anaczz

Guspir = cuspir
guspo= cuspo = cuspe
gospe = cospe, são formas usadas por muitas pessoas no Brasil (e em Cabo Verde também). 
Acredito que a ortografia seja intencional.
Quanto ao "ponto sem dó", vou pela Vanda, acho que é uma "paródia" de "ponto sem nó"...


----------



## Vanda

Gospe, como dito, é forma usada por certa camada da população. Falar nisso, que texto lindo! Uma mistura de realista e modernista contemporâneo. Me deu vontade de ler! Ainda continuo acreditando que o autor quis fazer uma paródia com o ponto sem nó...


----------



## GOODVIEW

Desconhecia a forma _guspir_ para _cuspir_, não achei nos dicionários e eu nunca ouvi. É verdade que há muita gente que fala errado uma série de coisas. No entanto, como o resto do texto não segue esse tipo de linguagem, ainda acho que foi um erro de tipografia. Mas...

Apenas para completar meu pensamento sobre a expressão, entendo que, em outras palavras, ele poderia ter dito que _a vida é pontilhada de dó/tristeza._


----------



## Vanda

Só pra dar uma ajudinha aos nossos amigos neófitos na fala popular:
guspir - http://pt.wiktionary.org/wiki/guspir
*guspir [ gus.pir ]* _verbo_


( Brasileirismo ) forma popular de cuspir
( Cabo Verde - Brava ) *idem*
Portanto, Cabo Verde também.

*http://aulete.uol.com.br/site.php?mdl=aulete_digital&op=loadVerbete&pesquisa=1&palavra=guspir*


----------



## GOODVIEW

Vanda said:


> Só pra dar uma ajudinha aos nossos amigos neófitos na fala popular:
> guspir - http://pt.wiktionary.org/wiki/guspir
> *guspir [ gus.pir ]* _verbo_
> 
> 
> ( Brasileirismo ) forma popular de cuspir
> ( Cabo Verde - Brava ) *idem*
> Portanto, Cabo Verde também.
> 
> *http://aulete.uol.com.br/site.php?mdl=aulete_digital&op=loadVerbete&pesquisa=1&palavra=guspir*


 

Vanda,
Infelizmente, é difícil ser neófito em falar popular quando se vive no Brasil. O que mais se houve são barbaridades e atropelos. 


Agora, se formos colocar no saco dos brasileirismos o que se diz nas ruas, poderemos passar a dizer ou escrever qualquer coisa, como: resistro para registro (muiiiiito usado); pobrema para problema (usado em todo o território nacional e, se fizerem uma pesquisa, é capaz de resistro suplantar registro); táuba para tábua (todo o território nacional); e por aí vai... 


Considerar _guspir_ palavra do vernáculo e qualquer uma das acima citadas não, caracteriza discriminação, porque em termos de utilização, perde de longe para qualquer uma daquelas... Interessante seria saber se essas palavras são também usadas em Cabo Verde ou em qualquer outro país lusófono, inclusive Portugal, ou trata-se de uma peculiaridade nossa.


Voltando ao tema, como o nível de linguagem do livro não é popular, prefiro achar que tenha sido um deslize do... tipógrafo. Acho que o autor cospe e o tipógrafo gospe.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

GOODVIEW said:


> Vanda,
> Infelizmente, é difícil ser neófito em falar popular quando se vive no Brasil. O que mais se houve são *(1) *barbaridades e atropelos.
> 
> 
> *(2) *Agora, se formos colocar no saco dos brasileirismos o que se diz nas ruas, *poderemos *passar a dizer ou escrever qualquer coisa, como: resistro para registro (muiiiiito usado); pobrema para problema (usado em todo o território nacional e, se fizerem uma pesquisa, é capaz de resistro suplantar registro); táuba para tábua (todo o território nacional); e por aí vai...
> 
> 
> *(3) *Considerar _guspir_ palavra do vernáculo e qualquer uma das acima citadas não, caracteriza discriminação, porque em termos de utilização, perde de longe para qualquer uma daquelas... Interessante seria saber se essas palavras são também usadas em Cabo Verde ou em qualquer outro país lusófono, inclusive Portugal, ou trata-se de uma peculiaridade nossa.
> 
> 
> *(4) *Voltando ao tema, como o nível de linguagem do livro não é popular, prefiro achar que tenha sido um deslize do... tipógrafo. Acho que o autor cospe e o tipógrafo gospe.


(1) Chamar determinadas variantes de "barbaridades e atropelos" é fazer juizo de valor preconceituoso sem qualquer amparo científico. Mas concordo que, como brasileiros, não somos exatamente "neófitos" nas normas populares do nosso país.
(2) Na verdade nós já podemos. O Brasil é um país livre; se você quiser e se sentir a vontade para dizer _pobrema _em vez de _problema_, você pode. Fatores como dialeto e registro vão restringir nossas opções, claro.
(3) Não entendi sua frase.
(4) O dialeto não me parece popular também, mas _tá _e _pra _mostram que se trata de um registro informal.


----------



## GOODVIEW

> (1) Chamar determinadas variantes de "barbaridades e atropelos" é fazer juizo de valor preconceituoso sem qualquer amparo científico. Mas concordo que, como brasileiros, não somos exatamente "neófitos" nas normas populares do nosso país.
> (2) Na verdade nós já podemos. O Brasil é um país livre; se você quiser e se sentir a vontade para dizer _pobrema _em vez de _problema_, você pode. Fatores como dialeto e registro vão restringir nossas opções, claro.
> (3) Não entendi sua frase.
> (4) O dialeto não me parece popular também, mas _tá _e _pra _mostram que se trata de um registro informal.


 
Os conceitos que expus acima se baseiam na gramática da lingua portuguesa. Para se entender o escrevi, é necessário levar em consideração essa premissa que, no entanto, achei que estava bem evidente.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

GOODVIEW said:


> Os conceitos que expus acima se baseiam na gramática da lingua portuguesa. Para se entender o escrevi, é necessário levar em consideração essa premissa que, no entanto, achei que estava bem evidente.


O que exatamente você está chamando de "gramática da língua portuguesa"?


----------

